# Are we really living in personalized bubbles ?



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 21, 2021)

One common argument against why personalization would be a bad idea among social media , other services is that you live in a "bubble" and is consuming more of what you already know . 

For example , If you're on twitter , you keep following your interests and people with similar mindset.  Thus , you're only consuming what you want you believe and more of what you already know.  

Check out this tweet.  

What are your thoughts on personalization (Keeping aside the notion of privacy) ? 

Is it good or bad?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 23, 2021)

It's a fact. Most of us are now living in virtual world now. One of the reasons, I have cut down heavily on social media, especially FB.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> is consuming more of what you already know .



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias
Not only in social media but basically in everything around you.

Edit: I am surprised this is not common knowledge. But it should be.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 23, 2021)

How do you resolve this problem in your daily life ? Curious to hear!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2021)

You cannot fully resolve it, you just have to learn to manage it. First step is to question everything.

Here's some interesting read: Morton's demon - RationalWiki



> Maxwell's demon was a thought experiment in which a demon could stand at a gate between two rooms and open the gate to let fast moving particles into one room and slow moving particles into the opposite room. This would create a temperature differential that could be used to perform work. Since in the thought experiment the demon itself did not need to expend energy to create this differential, it was believed that such a system could create a perpetual motion machine and violate the laws of thermodynamics.
> 
> Morton proposed that a similar demon stands at the gate of the mind of creationists and other anti-evolutionists that only allows in evidence confirming their world view, and shuts out any contrary evidence. Such a thing would be an extreme case of confirmation bias, but would go beyond such a mere bias to confirming one's thoughts and would stray into willful ignorance. It is this demon that allows them to maintain their worldview in the face of overwhelming evidence to the contrary.



Basically social media has really exacerbated this now a days.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 23, 2021)

Dammn this wiki is so cool .


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2021)

This is what everyone is. Mingle only with like minded people.

Don't you get friends with people like you or share common interests? We're doing it since our toddler ages and unknowingly do it.
But, when you realise this, try to know opposing or contrasting views too. Then form an opinion.

Remedy? When asked people can say they want it, if given they may not know how to handle it or reject it as that is not comforting.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 23, 2021)

I mean I try to pick topics out of my interest zone , because someday eventually they would become my interests . 

Whenever I try to pick books , I don't follow Goodreads recommendations but browse genres out of my comfort zone . I have heavily followed this rule and keep exploring stuff out of my league . 

In case of like minded people , I agree with that totally . But I'm trying to experiment in that aspect too , I have friends of all kinds , so I try to get different perspectives . But it's comforting when I'm with like minded people guess that has something to do with Survival Instincts .


----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2021)

A buzzword in social media marketing these days is "user engagement" (or similar terms). Basically they want to keep the user engaged with a social media site and keep them returning since that helps them show more ads. That is why social media sites always track what users like and will recommend things similar to those things. If the sites recommend things that does not confirm to the users interests, then users will be reluctant to return to the site and that is potential ad revenue lost. Therefore, this is just the reality of social media these days.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 24, 2021)

Dexterminator said:


> One common argument against why personalization would be a bad idea among social media , other services is that you live in a "bubble" and is consuming more of what you already know .
> 
> For example , If you're on twitter , you keep following your interests and people with similar mindset.  Thus , you're only consuming what you want you believe and more of what you already know.
> 
> ...


It is bad IMO. Books are better to get info from. I believe most twetters users just share their emotions and can cherry pick what they want to tweet for whatever reason/agenda.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 24, 2021)

Desmond said:


> A buzzword in social media marketing these days is "user engagement" (or similar terms). Basically they want to keep the user engaged with a social media site and keep them returning since that helps them show more ads. That is why social media sites always track what users like and will recommend things similar to those things. If the sites recommend things that does not confirm to the users interests, then users will be reluctant to return to the site and that is potential ad revenue lost. Therefore, this is just the reality of social media these days.


I agree. It is all for the dough.... well mostly.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 24, 2021)

depends on a person's socio-economic standing and the depth of his pockets,if an individual is fairly well-off and has very little in the way of cares or worries in the world then he or she would dwell inside his/her own "personal bubble" for the most part.

however if someone is living a hand to mouth existence or basically struggling to survive against unsurmountable odds ,then his style of living would be markedly different and he wouldn't have the luxury of insulating himself from the harsh realities of life by confining himself to his own little realm.The trials and tribulations of his everyday life would plauge his existence at every step and thus he would be more "connected" to the reality as opposed to someone else belonging to an opulent background. (eg netas/bollywood celebs etc who often claim that india is great and go on the offensive when you try to convince them otherwise-they have no idea how much an ordinary man has to struggle just to get by in life in a place like india)


----------



## rockfella (Aug 25, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> depends on a person's socio-economic standing and the depth of his pockets,if an individual is fairly well-off and has very little in the way of cares or worries in the world then he or she would dwell inside his/her own "personal bubble" for the most part.
> 
> however if someone is living a hand to mouth existence or basically struggling to survive against unsurmountable odds ,then his style of living would be markedly different and he wouldn't have the luxury of insulating himself from the harsh realities of life by confining himself to his own little realm.The trials and tribulations of his everyday life would plauge his existence at every step and thus he would be more "connected" to the reality as opposed to someone else belonging to an opulent background. (eg netas/bollywood celebs etc who often claim that india is great and go on the offensive when you try to convince them otherwise-they have no idea how much an ordinary man has to struggle just to get by in life in a place like india)


Well said. This is reality. Funny thing is people follow these elites blindly.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------

